# fruit flies



## hibiscusmile (Feb 7, 2022)

I juust read an ad that has a different species of fruit fly for sale.  ! _Zaprionus indianus These are not native to the uUS and are an invasive_

species, Please think twice before  using these flies, They are harmful to crops and it is best to just kill them off.  thank you for considering.


----------



## The Wolven (Feb 8, 2022)

Understandable. I personally trust Alex, the one advertising, to be responsible with their containment but having an invasive fruit fly available for the hobby may not be the best either. They can easily escape containment if not chilled properly and careful eye is kept on what leaves the culture. However, said creator of cultures does not seem like the kind of person who would start up these cultures without looking at the legality and risk of it. We'll just have to see what they say.


----------



## agent A (Feb 8, 2022)

oh, i did not know that! sorry!!

i got them from the cornell _Drosophila _stock center, who mails them to anybody


----------



## The Wolven (Feb 8, 2022)

mantisloverguy6000 said:


> oh, i did not know that! sorry!!
> 
> i got them from the cornell _Drosophila _stock center, who mails them to anybody


Oof, getting rid of those cultures does not sound fun.


----------



## agent A (Feb 8, 2022)

ok it looks like Cornell just updated their permitting rules to include _Zaprionus indianus_, so I am NOT selling that species any longer

last year when I placed my order, only _Drosophila suzukii _needed a permit to order


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 8, 2022)

It's been in the States for a while.  I'm surprised it's made it all the way to the northeast, since it's primarily a tropical species:

_"Zaprionus indianus, an invasive vinegar fly, was found for the first time in Adams County, Pennsylvania, in 2011"_


----------

